# Interesting.. how is this done?



## Stillwater (Dec 3, 2007)

Here 

Any ideas how these were put together? Is it photoshop or can you produce it without a computer (hopefully)?


----------



## Viperjet (Dec 3, 2007)

Bleh...I have a headache now.


----------



## D-50 (Dec 3, 2007)

I believe that is done with a function in photoshop. These are done very well I would like to see the original images.


----------



## doenoe (Dec 3, 2007)

if you do a search for "little planets tutorial" you'll can find some info on how it was done.
HERE is one i found for ya


----------



## Stillwater (Dec 3, 2007)

Awesome thanks for the help, that really doesn't seem too rough at all.

Thanks for looking that up for me doenoe.


----------



## Brad Hardy (Jan 30, 2008)

A chrome Christmas ornament will do the trick.


----------



## snaremop (Feb 7, 2008)

Brad Hardy said:


> A chrome Christmas ornament will do the trick.


----------



## HaydenS (Feb 8, 2008)

I might be wrong but I believe this is the theory behind it if you're curious:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stereographic_projection


----------



## windrivermaiden (Feb 9, 2008)

:lmao::lmao:EEEEK! don't look at that web page! it contains MATH!:lmao::lmao:


----------



## leila (Feb 9, 2008)

doenoe said:


> if you do a search for "little planets tutorial" you'll can find some info on how it was done.
> HERE is one i found for ya



yes, like this: http://www.dirkpaessler.com/blog/in.../2006/09/06/tutorial-create-your-own-planets/


----------

